# My Tarantula



## Brettix (Nov 2, 2007)

PHLOGIELLUS BLACK !

Hi this is the firt time i was able to take some good pics since i got her,so thought i would share the pics.
Iv'e had her for about 4-5 months now and she's going really well.
They are very interesting and spin beautiful webs and dig impressive tunnels.
I bought her of bylo if anyones interested.


----------



## Brock Lobster (Nov 2, 2007)

the 4th shot is fantastic.
it looks like your doing a great job with her


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 2, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Dodie (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful, do you handle her at all?


----------



## Brettix (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks guys,she is great.
Yes i handle her................with tweezers lol


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 2, 2007)

what a stunner. Tell us about her feeding. Do you defrost the crikets or are cruel and feed live? Kidding but a beautiful looking spider. Have you named her?


----------



## Brettix (Nov 2, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> what a stunner. Tell us about her feeding. Do you defrost the crikets or are cruel and feed live? Kidding but a beautiful looking spider. Have you named her?


 yeah her name is Hairy Dan.What do u think ?:lol:


----------



## PhilK (Nov 2, 2007)

Wicked, is she a sling? How big is she?


----------



## eladidare (Nov 2, 2007)

ive got a sterlingii (bout 12cm leg span) she is a typical female.
i dont handle her much as she likes to bite, is there anything i can do to stop her being such a psycho???


----------



## Brettix (Nov 2, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Wicked, is she a sling? How big is she?


I got her as a sling ,now she's about 70-80mm


----------



## Brettix (Nov 2, 2007)

eladidare said:


> ive got a sterlingii (bout 12cm leg span) she is a typical female.
> i dont handle her much as she likes to bite, is there anything i can do to stop her being such a psycho???


No thats the way auzzie t's are very skitish.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Nov 2, 2007)

eww gives me cold shivers just looking.

But each to their own


----------



## PhilK (Nov 2, 2007)

By the way brettix, the genus name is _Phlogius_


----------



## JoandDrew (Nov 2, 2007)

Im with Snake Girl,
Spiders and Roaches, are something I cant get used to, even though I try.
But she looks very heathy..


----------



## Brettix (Nov 2, 2007)

PhilK said:


> By the way brettix, the genus name is _Phlogius_


Think you may be wrong philk, this is from a different family again.Check out steves pic on ata home page.
*Phlogiellus sp. "black/Presley"*
_Photo by Steven Nunn. _


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 2, 2007)

Keep the photos of her coming Brett


----------



## Brettix (Nov 3, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> Keep the photos of her coming Brett


Thats all i have for now dan.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry mate hahaha damn genus names! Too similair to eachother. My bad.


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 3, 2007)

When ever you have the time. Thanks for fixing my enclosure for me last night also


----------



## Grunto (Dec 24, 2007)

beautiful , I have some slings I got off bylo aswell , top quality.


----------



## haldary (Dec 24, 2007)

great looking tarantula.. the coloring is really great..... 
are you feeding live crickets ???
I havce friend who has roseated tarantula that has been feeding on very small pinky mice might be an alternative to crickets givea bit of variety in diet


----------



## scorps (Dec 26, 2007)

sweet man


----------



## lil_ben (Dec 28, 2007)

thats sweet, i really wanna get some.


----------

